# Abgerundete Tabellen



## RuffRyda (26. September 2001)

Hi gibt es ein befehlt womit man tabellen abrunden kann? Oder gibt es da einen Trick?
THX


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (26. September 2001)

das würd ich auch gerne wissen ob das per html geht 

naja, ein kleiner trick.. 

baue einfach deine tabelle so

_|_|_
&nbsp;|&nbsp;|
_|_|_
&nbsp;|&nbsp;|

und in die ecken und unten und oben ne linie dann per bild hinmachen.. einfach ausgedrückt


----------



## DiFFeL THe CoDeR (26. September 2001)

Hi 

Ich hab da ma ne paar Leute gefragt, die auch recht bewandert sin in 
HTML, die kennen auch nur den Trick .
Ich weis auch keinen Rat.

HaPPY CoDiNG
Diffel


----------



## xuxz (27. September 2001)

*??*

ich habe diesen trick nivh ganz verstanden. könntet ihr mal irgendwo den quellllcode posten?
thx
cya
xuxz


----------



## Bushman (27. September 2001)

Naja, Trick 

Gemeint ist das ganze eigendlich so:

Die Tabelle wird so aufgebaut:
_|_|_
_|_|_
 | |

Oben Links ins feld kommt nen bild mit ner Ecke, genauso wie Oben Rechts, Unten Links und Unten Rechts!
Oben, Rechts, Links und Unten kommen dann Bilde mit kleinen Linien.
Und in die Mitte kommt einfach der Text der da rein soll!

So sieht dann der Quelltext aus!

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
   <tr>
      <td><img src="***BildObenLinks***"></td>
      <td><img src="***BildOben***"></td>
      <td><img src="***BildObenRechts***"></td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
      <td><img src="***BildLinks***"></td>
      <td><img src="***MITTE***"></td>
      <td><img src="***BildRechts***"></td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
      <td><img src="***BilduntenLinks***"></td>
      <td><img src="***BildUnten***"></td>
      <td><img src="***BildUntenRechts***"></td>
   </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## RuffRyda (27. September 2001)

Besten dank habt mir wirklichsehr geholfen! Aber etwas aufwendig ist das schon! aber ich sollte nicht so viele anforderungen stellen!


----------



## xuxz (1. Oktober 2001)

*axo*

ja das mache ich ja auch so, aber ich wusste nicht was mit den ganzen strichen gemaint ist 
cya


----------



## Tribalman (1. Oktober 2001)

Das ist interessant, damit beschäftige ich mich auch gerade.
Hab´s im Prinzip auch so gemacht, die Bilder aber als 
Background eingefügt. Da ein Backgroundbild immer so oft 
wiederholt wird, bis die Zelle gefüllt ist, kann man für
die Linien oben/unten und rechts/links sehr kleine Ausgangs-
bilder nehmen. Das spart zum einen Speicherplatz, und ist
zum anderen praktisch, weil man in die mittlere Zelle 
so viel reinschreiben kann, wie man will. Der Rahmen dehnt sich automatisch aus.

Hoffe, das war verständlich. Ihr könnt´s Euch auch ansehen


----------



## Lone Starr (25. Oktober 2001)

*Hm...*

Damit beschäftige ich mich auch gerade und ich habe auch ein Tutorial gefunden das sowas beschreibt, hatte aber ein Problem.
also ich habe mir die Tabelle genommen (die in Orange gehalten war) und habe jeweils an den Ecken noch ein Kästchen erzeugt. Dann habe ich mir Paint geschnappt und habe einen Kreis gemalt (selben Farbcode verwendet wie in der Tabelle), ihn waagerecht und senkrecht in der Mitte geteilt, so daß ich 4 gleiche Teile hatte. Dann habe ich mir Paint Phop Pro geschnappt, den Kreis geladen und mit dem Zauberstab die vier Stücke jeweils in ein neues Bild kopiert und diese als JPEG gespeichert. Dann habe ich Dreamweaver aufgerufen und habe erstmal zum Testen eine Ecke genommen, das Kreisstück eingefügt und habe festgestellt, daß trotz desselben Farbcodes der Kreisteil anders aussah (etwas dunkler oder heller). Außerdem war der Rest des Kreisbildes weiß, was bei meinem hellgelben Hintergrund natürlich auffiel). Ich habe aber eine transparente Hintergrundfarbe beim Malen genommen. Ganz schön kompliziert was? Weiß jemand den Fehler?
Falls sich jemand fragt, warum ich nicht ales mit PSP gemacht habe, ganz einfach: Als ich den Kreis in der Tabellenfarbe füllen wollte hat er mir gleich nen Farbübergang gemacht únd keine Einzelfarbe. Wie man das umschaltet wußte ich nicht. Deshalb Paint. Danke schonmal


----------



## lexi (25. Oktober 2001)

Also mit HTML oder CSS geht das garantiert nicht. Es geht nur mit den Grafiken.


----------



## cob17 (29. Oktober 2001)

an das problem mit dem kreis:

jpg unterstützt keine transparente farben (lol, voll paradox)

ich arbeite mit photoshop und mache diese komischen abgerundeten vierrecke entweder mit pfaden oder mit diesem viereck-tool.


----------



## Matrikz (31. Oktober 2001)

Tach schön...

Also wie schon gesagt es geht nur mit den Bildern!
Ausser man macht extrem viele Einzelzellen in den Ecken und "formt" eine Rundung... (LOL) Aber der Aufwand und die Ladezeit im Browser sind wohl kaum zu akzeptieren... Mal ganz abgesehen das der Quellcode dann wohl größer werden würde als ein Bild! ;-)

Also ich mache das immer folgender massen...

Ich erstelle in PhotoShop die Tabelle! Dann zerlege ich sie in die Teile, die ich später für die HTML-Tabelle brauche!
Im einzelnen sind das:

Linke obere Ecke
Rechte obere Ecke
Linke untere Ecke und
Rechte unter Ecke...

Je nachdem ob ich dann noch eigene Ränder haben will, schneide ich noch jeweils ein EinPixel breites Stücken den oberen und eins für den unteren Rand aus! Das selbe natürlich auch für die Seiten...

Wenn ich all diese Teile habe, dann erstelle ich eine Tabelle mit 3x3 Zellen!

In die Eck-Zellen kommen logischerweise die jeweiligen Ecken und dann in die Randzellen dazwischen, jeweils die Randbilder als Hintergrund!

Es ist dabei darauf zu achten das die Rand stücke GENAUSO breit sind wie die Eckstücke! Sonnst gibts Probleme mit der Hintergrundbildwiederholung!
Wenn alles geklappt hat, dann kann man die Tabelle beliebig skalieren! 

Bei der Tabellendefinition ist darauf zu achten, dass "cellpadding", "cellspacing" und "border" auf "0" (null) gesetzt sind!!!


Ciao Thomas


----------

